# Has your sense of taste dimished?



## Linda (Jul 28, 2015)

It dawned on me the other day I don't seem to be tasting foods the way I used to.   When I make our favorite foods, like enchiladas, the taste just doesn't seem to be there anymore.   I'm only 66, isn't that too young to be losing my sense of taste?  What about the rest of you?


----------



## chic (Jul 28, 2015)

I think I must be losing my sense of taste too, at least a little, because I find myself preparing foods made with hot pepper a lot these days which is something I never did before.


----------



## merlin (Jul 28, 2015)

Linda said:


> It dawned on me the other day I don't seem to be tasting foods the way I used to.   When I make our favorite foods, like enchiladas, the taste just doesn't seem to be there anymore.   I'm only 66, isn't that too young to be losing my sense of taste?  What about the rest of you?



Yes I have lost some and as its directly linked to the sense of smell, which has definitely diminished, doubly so I guess. It has been very gradual though and probably started way back maybe even during my 50's


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 28, 2015)

I might have a bit as things other people find sweet aren't sweet to me at all.


----------



## oakapple (Jul 28, 2015)

No, have a very good sense of taste and smell still, but have noticed Mr Oakapple does not! So it must just depend on the person.On the upside , means I can feed him just about anything!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 28, 2015)

I find that I am able to tolerate spices much more now... Particularly hot peppers.  I actually find some pretty tasty now and I'm sure that is because I have lost some sense of taste and smell.


----------



## Lon (Jul 28, 2015)

My sense of taste seems to have increased as I have aged. Perhaps due to my still willing to sample new foods and spices, particularly curries. I don't particularly like sweet flavored foods like I did when I was a kid.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 28, 2015)

We were taught that a big mistake nursing homes make is to serve the very elderly bland food thinking that it is better for them..  All that does is make them not want to eat it because it has no taste for them..  If anything there food needs to have more spice and flavor to entice them to eat.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 28, 2015)

Could loss of sense of taste be related to certain medications?  My sense of taste and smell are both intact.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2015)

No my sense of taste is very much intact as is my sense of smell..however my husband who is only in his mid 50's has almost totally lost his sense of smell, and his sense of taste has diminished to such a point that even a chilli pepper would have to have seasoning on it for him to taste it..



he's not on any medication whatsoever, and I tell him to see the GP because I don't think that's normal for his age, but he's just accepted it.


----------



## imp (Jul 28, 2015)

Most definitely, in my own case, I noticed foods did not taste as good, basically, as they did when I was younger. This effect has grown worse, it seems related closely to loss of smell. I can taste sweet, salty, and sour, but those exquisite tastes which come from ability to also smell the fragrance associated with them, are gone. Pineapple, for example, or other fruits, like raspberries. Loss of their distinctive odor makes them much less palatable.   imp


----------



## Linda (Jul 29, 2015)

I have started using more hot peppers in cooking the last year or two so maybe that's why.  I can handle hot sauce now in the stronger versions instead of the mild.  And it does make sense that nursing homes are making a big mistake in serving bland food to seniors.  For me it's not related to medications but I have heard there are some that can affect your sense of smell and taste.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 29, 2015)

I googled this and many sources say we start losing taste buds around age 50 and also sense of smell which is a big part of taste.  Most notice this around age 60.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2015)

I haven't noticed anything yet.... But now I'm worried.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I googled this and many sources say we start losing taste buds around age 50 and also sense of smell which is a big part of taste.  Most notice this around age 60.



Not me, my sense of taste and smell are very keen, hopefully I won't lose any anytime soon..


----------



## Debby (Aug 3, 2015)

I have to start hoping that problem affects my husband then!  I am so tired of cooking 




oakapple said:


> No, have a very good sense of taste and smell still, but have noticed Mr Oakapple does not! So it must just depend on the person.*On the upside , means I can feed him just about anything!*


*


*


----------



## Cookie (Aug 3, 2015)

I have been told I have bad taste in men!  Oi vey!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 4, 2015)

Debby said:


> I have to start hoping that problem affects my husband then!  I am so tired of cooking



I hope mine doesn't. He's the cook in this house!


----------

